# Double date :D



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm going on a double date on friday. We're going to a pizza cafe where all the people my age go :um Ahh. I dont like people my own age :lol

I cant believe i've agreed to go, but there's no backing out now :lol

This isn't exactly a 'triumph over anxiety'...

..Yet


----------



## mathman (Jan 20, 2009)

Congratulations and have fun!


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Hope you have a great time.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Have fun! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

--I remember that age! People mature (for the most part) and does become more bearable. 


good luck!


----------



## P312 (Apr 17, 2010)

Thats great!!


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

congrats hope it goes well!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

let us know how it goes


----------



## HipHopHead (Jun 17, 2010)

E93 said:


> I'm going on a double date on friday. We're going to a pizza cafe where all the people my age go :um Ahh. I dont like people my own age :lol
> 
> I cant believe i've agreed to go, but there's no backing out now :lol
> 
> ...


Thats awesome hope you have a good time


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone  I'll post after and you all know how it goes


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

It went amazingly! 
I was so scared before we got to the cafe, i felt so sick :lol
Obviously i had to order my own food, which is a pretty big deal for me  
After pizza we decided to let the guys choose a dvd from Blockbusters while the girls (Me & Chloe) went to get sweets. 
Me and Chloe (My boyfriends cousin) walked to the shop and talked all the way. (Chloe knows about my SA) :boogie

But yeah, basically it went really well! I was pretty anxious for the entire evening but it was bearable :lol and i think we're making a regular thing of it! 
:boogie


----------



## P312 (Apr 17, 2010)

Congrats! Glad to hear that everything went fine.


----------



## HipHopHead (Jun 17, 2010)

Thats awesome everything went well, im happy for you


----------



## notyourstar (Jun 11, 2010)

Yay! I'm glad you had a good time!


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

Thats super sick bro haha i'm actually glad you had a good time, keep up the good stuff.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

That's great, I love to hear when eventhough you are really anxious to the point of feeling ill beforehand you are still able to push through it and face your fear head on and come out the other side smiling. It's something that is so important to overcoming anxiety issues etc.

Well done!!


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Ospi said:


> That's great, I love to hear when eventhough you are really anxious to the point of feeling ill beforehand you are still able to push through it and face your fear head on and come out the other side smiling. It's something that is so important to overcoming anxiety issues etc.
> 
> Well done!!


Ospi say everything I wanted to. So congrats and you did really well. Doing things anyway is a great way to learn.


----------

